# Just my Love Spell 2 cents...



## LJA (Jul 16, 2009)

First off, and of no consequence to anyone else - I hated this FO at first.  Now I like it a lot but it had to grow on me.  

I ordered it from Peaks and from WSP.  WSP's soaps like a dream!  NO A or D, and it's smells FAR better than Peaks in my opinion.  Just throwin' that out there for anyone looking to buy some for the first time.  I know it's a popular scent.  I have it in the fridge right now.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 17, 2009)

I get Brambleberry's Lovespell, and I love it!
This too soaps like a dream, and the scent is a real stayer.
I don't know if i'd bother ordering it from anywhere else, the BB one doesn't accelerate or discolour, the another site that I get supplies from has a Lovespell fragrance, and their reviews say it discolours.
I always seem to colour it a really pretty light pink.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 17, 2009)

LJA - could you describe how WSP's is better than Peak?  I got the sampler from Peak, but if I had to continue with a better one, I'd definitely do that!


----------



## LJA (Jul 17, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> LJA - could you describe how WSP's is better than Peak?  I got the sampler from Peak, but if I had to continue with a better one, I'd definitely do that!



It just smells better and more accurate to me.  Peak's is a tad more pungent to me. Peak's is less expensive per pound, but WSP's is shipped for free....so you'd have to figure the cost out with those variables for you.


----------



## Milla (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought mine from Heaven Scent.  I thought it was nice, but wasn't crazy about it.  But I brought my bar of soap scented with that on my vacation and it smelled so good in the shower.  We went camping and I figured why not bring my pretty soap to the campground.  It's very pretty, light, and relaxing.  I'll definitely have to try WSPs version.  My MIL almost liked it and she HATES florals.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 17, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!  I will keep that in mind next time I order from WSP to give them a try!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I got mine at Heaven Scent too , I love it .


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2009)

i bought lovespell from aromahaven and peak, aroma haven is SO good, and on clearance rack! 4 oz for 4$, i will be buying more from them. I DO love peaks fos though.


----------



## Milla (Jul 31, 2009)

I brought some soaps to my hairdresser today and had everyone sniff them.  I had a love spell, OMH, and my absolute favorite icy pineapple and cotton.  The all went crazy for the pineapple one, even the one guy.  They said it was perfect, not too sweet.  Second was the OMH and third with no real enthusiasm was love spell.  One girl said it smelled like the real thing.  I think it's one of those FOs you need to use in the shower to appreciate.


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know, I've always preferred Peak's Lovespell.  It's a scent that I won't soap for personal use, as I think it smells a little like curdled Hawaiian Punch, but lots of people nag me for it, so I press on with it...


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 4, 2009)

I took my Peak sampler pak  into work to have a "sniff party" with some of the girls.  One lady who wears Lovespell all the time said she thought it was an exact dup.  Haven't soaped it yet though.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 26, 2009)

peak is definetly not exact dup, aroma haven was, now i see its not on sale anymore :cry: . I may try wsp.


----------



## honor435 (Sep 8, 2009)

have to agree, wsp lovespell IS better than peak, although i love peak!


----------

